# K3 Area



## pophead1970 (Oct 21, 2012)

How are they in the K3 area? I have my spots down there but i'm up North so not sure of the conditions. Thanks!!


----------



## quigsby (Oct 17, 2012)

found some teeny ones the last 2 days, the ground is still really cold. This weekend warmth and rain should crack open the door


----------

